# Earth Day 2015 - April 22



## jebatty (Apr 22, 2015)

Time to review the success of contributors to the Green Room in making Earth Day 2015 more green than 2014. For my wife and I, these four things stand out:
1) Expanded solar PV system to cover 100% of our household electric consumption, expansion active as of April 9, combined with the success of substantial prior efforts to reduce use of electricity.
2) Completed a Forest Management Plan for our woodlands in 2014 and on April 20 implemented the first major action -- a Golden Wing Warbler habitat improvement wood harvest and brush management to provide new habitat for this bird in steep decline and for other wildlife.
3) My wife volunteering substantial time at Tossed & Found, a local charitable 2nd hand store, including both my wife and me now obtaining nearly all of our clothing from the store, and the store's profits in selling items from community donations used to support the local food shelf.
4) My volunteering as "resident (amateur) engineer" at Deep Portage, a 6000 acre environmental learning center near me, in re-designing its solar evacuated tube domestic hot water system, resulting in performance exceeding expectations and near elimination of use of LP for domestic hot water at a residence facility serving 10,000 visitors annually; also ongoing support of its 1.2 MMBTU wood gasification space heating system and its solar PV system (nearing 40kw in panels) which provides electricity for about 50% of its total electric demand.


----------



## woodgeek (Apr 22, 2015)

Hear Hear.  Happy Earf day!

My success is much more modest....

1) I re-upped my PA wind power contract for 3 more years.  Price went from 12.5 to 14.5 cents, all in.  In my all-electric home with a family of 4, including two teens, this reduces emissions of CO2 by ~8 tons/yr relative to buying Excelon juice.

2) We leased a 2013 Nissan LEAF in May 2014, and have put nearly 9000 miles on it rather than on our Mazda5, mostly in the spouse's commute (I ride the train in the opposite direction).  We expected more miles, but she changed her work schedule to work from home a little more.  This saved ~400 gallons of something called gasoline (which she has not pumped in 11 mos), or ~5 tons of CO2. (and consumed 2500 kWh of wind power)

3) Less successfully:  A couple years ago I hacked the defrost controls on my 6 yo heat pump, saving maybe 1500 kWh/year with a simple timer. This year, I altered the defrost controls further with a complex 'kit', hoping according to my analysis to save an additional ~2000 kWh per year.  After some tedious data collection, I found that I was only saving an additional 500-1000 kWh (relative to previous hacking). That is, my model of what was going on was incorrect. And then a freeze-up from 1.5" of freezing rain killed my compressor!  Yes, probably related to my experiments.  Live and learn.  

Now I have brand new $4k HP that is 10% more efficient than the old one, with my modest defrost control hacks only.
Net effect is I am +3000 kWh for heating this season, running aux during record cold weather while the HP was getting replaced.

4) I am seriously contemplating a second round of weatherization work on my house, implementing 'tricky' items from an audit 2 years ago that were not executed in work 18 months ago.  Mostly retrofit insulation of finished basement walls that are uninsulated now.  Should save 1500 kWh/year or so.  Primary motive is health/comfort.

that is all.


----------



## Jeepman401 (Apr 22, 2015)

For me this last year includes:
1. EPA Blaze King wood stove to replace the old Sears wood/coal  Circulator.
2. The purchase of a 5.6kw grid tie Solar Edge system that will be arriving this Friday.
3. Yesterday, I also closed the deal on a set of 12 used flat plate solar collectors. 

Now I have to install #2 and #3 and the rest of summer to collect wood for #1.
Going to be a busy year but very rewarding in the end. The solar system and hot water collectors have been a pipe dream for years for me, but I decided its now or never!


----------



## Jags (Apr 22, 2015)

I quit eating beans.

Oh- and didn't burn up 1000 gals of propane because of burning wood.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Apr 22, 2015)

The 'green-loving' moderator in the pellet forum keeps trashing my posts so here goes to see if this moderator is just as intolerant of opposing views! > 

Parts of Europe as well as the suckers here have drunk the Green Kool Aid and think they alone can save the planet while over 3.2 BILLION Chinese, Indians, and Africans continue to burn dung for fuel and have no idea what a carbon footprint is. The only foot prints they recognize are the ones out front of their hovels and those of nearby predators and prey. Then there's the 1.5 BILLION animals of another ideology who's only goal is to convert the world to their warped way of thinking or kill them. Yea, we're saving the planet............ RIGHT.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Apr 22, 2015)

woodgeek said:


> Hear Hear.  Happy Earf day!
> 
> My success is much more modest....
> 
> ...


it's really sad to think that you believe you are saving the planet and reducing CO2 emissions by using electric.  My house is all electric and according to my whole house monitoring system (TED), I am projected to contribute 1708 pounds of CO2 this month by using electric.


----------



## Lake Girl (Apr 22, 2015)

TJ, espouser of coal burning, might your calculation of electric use and CO2 emission be because your local electric generation comes from a coal-fired plant?  Power generation here comes from water...

Edit:
By your philosophy, guess it would have been OK to leave Love Canal leaking ... cause it happens in 3rd world countries.  If you are unconcerned about this topic, try using the filter in your brain that tells you not to respond...  if the moderator removes your comments, it is because that filter is malfunctioning.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Apr 22, 2015)

Yes, some of ours coming through the grid I assume comes from coal.  Why not?  It's a natural resource!  However, most of ours comes from hydro plants (3 within an hour of me) and nuclear power.  As for coal, we restrict it and then it gets sold to China where they don't give a flip about CO2 or carbon footprints so how does that 'save the planet'?  All it does is kill jobs here, which seems to be the goal of your obvious savior, Big O.

Oh, and the TED software is not specific as to the user's location.  It would give you the same result.


----------



## fossil (Apr 22, 2015)

Get back onto the OP's topic...he asked what sorts of things folks are doing to mark the day.


----------



## webbie (Apr 22, 2015)

Ah, the old "That guy over there steals and rapes so I should do it too because if I stop theft and **** will still occur" argument......

China, BTW, is installing clean energy at a unheard of rate and also manufacturing it for most of the rest of the world. In a per capita basis if we used as little energy as the Chinese (especially when we subtract how much of their energy is making junk for us and the rest of world).....we'd have less respiratory diseases and cleaner air. 

"Saving the Planet" is a catch-all phrase and doesn't really mean much. The world is on a path toward cleaner energy which will be good for everyone. For anyone to fight against that trend is just silly. It's like wanting to go back to cars with 10MPG for some "traditionalist" reasoning.

It's like saying "hey, I'm pro cancer". Or "yeah, high inflation would be a great thing". 

I think when it comes down to it, most people are for a cleaner, safer and better environment. Hard to imagine it's a "debate". Such a debate would be right next to the one where we should use open fireplaces to heat our homes and make sure the wood is wet so we get more pollution.


----------



## begreen (Apr 22, 2015)

Here's a fun go green quiz that has some good advice and suggestions for simple steps we all can take to reduce our footprint on the planet a bit. 
I got 17 out of 20 and learned a few things too. Like the US uses a third of the paper on the planet.
http://home.howstuffworks.com/green-living/going-green-quiz.htm


----------



## Lake Girl (Apr 22, 2015)

I started my "Earth Day" effort early ... collect the garbage that was hidden by the snow along the roads I walk with my dog.  Return/recycle cans & bottles, garbage to the landfill.

Interesting trends in sources of energy ... http://www.eia.gov/electricity/annual/pdf/epa.pdf
Reductions in coal started in 2007 ... who was president?  

From begreen's posted quiz:  Small changes by many can make a large impact....


----------



## webfish (Apr 22, 2015)

tjnamtiw said:


> The 'green-loving' moderator in the pellet forum keeps trashing my posts so here goes to see if this moderator is just as intolerant of opposing views! >
> 
> Parts of Europe as well as the suckers here have drunk the Green Kool Aid and think they alone can save the planet while over 3.2 BILLION Chinese, Indians, and Africans continue to burn dung for fuel and have no idea what a carbon footprint is. The only foot prints they recognize are the ones out front of their hovels and those of nearby predators and prey. Then there's the 1.5 BILLION animals of another ideology who's only goal is to convert the world to their warped way of thinking or kill them. Yea, we're saving the planet............ RIGHT.



I deleted because of this  ._Then there's the 1.5 BILLION animals of another ideology who's only goal is to convert the world to their warped way of thinking or kill them  
_
Not sure how that relates to the topic at all.


----------



## jebatty (Apr 22, 2015)

Hey, everyone, this is about success in making Earth Day 2015 more green than a year ago. It took me awhile to fully understand that there is only person I can change, and that's me. It's up to others to make the same choices for themselves. I also have learned to celebrate and give thanks, not criticize, the successes of others. Thanks this time to Lake Girl. Job well done, including recycling as possible.


----------



## begreen (Apr 22, 2015)

Exactly right. Millions of first and seconds steps taken by individuals equal major change. We don't have a lot of choice, this is the only home we have or ever will.


----------



## Highbeam (Apr 22, 2015)

I'll try a couple. last year I ....

1) Replaced a 1984 domestic water heater with a new one that is not full of mineral deposits, has a much higher EF, and is plumbed with heat traps and new pex plumbing for direct runs (shorter)between the heater and the fixtures.
1a) Replumbed the entire house suplly system with home run pex plumbing. Almost no copper left.

2) Unstacked my washer/dryer and replaced the entire duct system which was 6' of foil flex plus 5 feet of crappy rigid, and is now 18" of semi rigid plus 8" of new rigid. Dry time is reduced due to better flow.  

3) Blew something like 180 bales of cellulose insulation into my shop attic to complete the insulation of that building. It now holds well above freezing with no source of heat. Past years required running heaters to keep waterlines and chemicals in the shop from freezing.

4) Every month so far this year we have seen significant drops in kwh per day used from some combination of the above.

5) Sold my woodlot that was 50 miles away. This has reduced my fuel consumption dramatically. No more field mowing or traveling to the site for firewood and maintenance. My diesel consumption is down to about 15 gallons per month. I have to buy log loads now for firewood.


----------



## woodgeek (Apr 22, 2015)

tjnamtiw said:


> it's really sad to think that you believe you are saving the planet and reducing CO2 emissions by using electric.  My house is all electric and according to my whole house monitoring system (TED), I am projected to contribute 1708 pounds of CO2 this month by using electric.



You are free to think that I am sad, but for the record, I don't think I am 'saving the planet', just trashing it somewhat more slowly than I might have otherwise, while saving $$$ (green) in the process.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Apr 22, 2015)

woodgeek said:


> You are free to think that I am sad, but for the record, I don't think I am 'saving the planet', just trashing it somewhat more slowly than I might have otherwise, while saving $$$ (green) in the process.


you don't have much of a choice either, do you geek.  all sides should take pride in the USA"S effort. the progressive world the view here is let the rest do what they wish. that is wrong. unilateral moves never work to solve a problem to the end solution. as with recent agreements, those foreign growing powers will do what they want to grow regardless of the western wishes. just to let you know mother nature kicked in today,https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/CDOhTEhW8AA26z9.mp4


----------



## woodgeek (Apr 22, 2015)

If I was China, I would say on this Earth Day that I had reduced my carbon emission in the last year, while increasing my GDP by 7% at the same time.

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...-emissions-drop-for-the-first-time-since-2001

Glad to see that we in the US don't have to do squat since the Chinese will never reduce their emissions.  

LOL.


----------



## begreen (Apr 22, 2015)

Bottom line - This is the only planet with beer. Treat it nicely!


----------



## OhioBurner© (Apr 22, 2015)

I ran the Earth Day Challenge half marathon... didn't really do that great either since I'm still coming out of my winter hibernation.

Attempting to insulate the uninsulated half of the upstairs of my house. Other than that, just always pushing towards living more self sufficient and old fashioned. Doubt I'll have money for a long time to put into solar panels or anything like that. Heck still driving a big gas guzzling V10 truck on my 80mi commute to work, though I have given thought just recently to finally trying to get a more efficient car. Just not really in the budget right now to get a newer vehicle. Would like to not have to work, would solve the long drive problem all together, and give me more time to be able to live off the land (those gardens and animals take a lot of time!). Unfortunately in our society, money rules everything. Even though living off the land would imply living more inexpensively, the primary component in that equation (land) is quite pricey and hard to come buy. So you could say you need to be rich to live off the land lol.


----------



## Cynnergy (Apr 22, 2015)

Rich or very lucky ohioburner, and I count my lucky stars every time I'm at the cabin.

I marked Earth Day by attending the local Health food store's celebration with a table for the environmental non-profit I'm currently working for.  I got a few people signed up for the volunteer list too!

Not much in terms of home/car improvement this year.  Still driving the '08 Pontiac vibe with the smallest engine (much to hubby's chagrin), and we're a one-car family.  Still have the modern, highly insulated 1/2 duplex in town and the no-insulation cabin heated solely with wood.  We're working on a solar shower for the cabin to keep the fossil fuel usage down.

Energy resolutions this year are for me to walk to work more often and work to develop more local foods for our town - I'm thinking of trying to start a winter indoor Farmer's market on the side - it will keep me busy when the woman I'm replacing at the non-profit comes back from maternity leave!


----------



## jebatty (Apr 23, 2015)

Sometimes painting with a broad brush (can't see the forest through the trees) makes it hard to see the many individual and varied efforts made by a large number of people simply to do "better" (can't see the trees in the forest), and that "better" comes in many flavors.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Apr 23, 2015)

woodgeek said:


> If I was China, I would say on this Earth Day that I had reduced my carbon emission in the last year, while increasing my GDP by 7% at the same time.
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...-emissions-drop-for-the-first-time-since-2001
> 
> ...


China’s energy consumption growth weakened to 3.8 percent in 2014, the lowest since 1998, as the economy expanded at its slowest pace since 1990.


----------



## woodgeek (Apr 23, 2015)

Doug MacIVER said:


> China’s energy consumption growth weakened to 3.8 percent in 2014, the lowest since 1998, as the economy expanded at its slowest pace since 1990.



Huh?  Folks in the US claim that Chinese growth means their emissions will grow forever and totally dwarf ours.  In fact, their per capita emissions are about 40% of ours now, and they already are tightening up hard on CO2.  Lower emissions and 7% GDP growth in the same year....never (yet) happened in the US. 

The Chinese plan is to field an amount of wind and solar by 2030 that would suffice to power the entire US grid.  They see it as a long-term competitive advantage thing.  You know, national security.

Don't worry, we in the US don't need to do _anything_.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Apr 23, 2015)

huh,that is a quote from the article you cited, helps explain their outstanding effort. the next one is from and article at Climate Central."But the reality is that China, because of its sheer size, is in a position to do more than any other country to stop the world from going off the proverbial climate cliff. With the current coal trajectory of China, all the windmills in the world won’t deliver our children a climate they can depend on." http://www.climatecentral.org/blogs/chinas-growing-coal-use-is-worlds-growing-problem-16999. I can lol as well as to how folks ignore facts and believe the great effort china appears to be putting forth.


----------



## jebatty (Apr 23, 2015)

One small step that could help is the Congress/President endorsing and passing a change in US energy policy as follows: "Coal is a critical natural resource that requires protection for the energy security of the United States. Export of coal beyond the borders of the United States is contrary to the national interest and energy security of the United States. Export of coal from the United States is and shall be prohibited."

When the oil runs dry, the gas is depleted, and the sun doesn't shine, this policy will insure that the US in desperate fulfillment of its failure to secure viable renewable and sustainable energy still has coal to burn to further darken the skies.


----------



## Jeepman401 (Apr 23, 2015)

For me solar would have never made since unless some people ahead didn't pay a premium price for a "new" technology. The price has really dropped and the tech increased in the last few years. I live on property in town that has no gas service/lp tank and I get by just fine. I personally have chosen to gather wood for heat, I have yet to pay anyone for the wood I burn and I have lived on a 150x50 lot for 16 Minnesota winters with a total heat bills of less than $200 most winters, $30 this past winter after installation on a new "EPA" wood stove. The $30 came from testing my hot water furnace supplied by the local utility company, otherwise it would have been zero $ with the new stove for the first time.
Now does that work for everyone else?

Which brings us to the utility company that supplies heat in the form of hot water that would otherwise be wasted burning coal to generate power. This supplies heat for business and residential homes(including my home), does that work for ever other power company? Does that make what they are doing wrong?

The Chevy Volt would be perfect for me since I only live a few miles from work, would charge it from my solar panels, plus I could drive it long distance on gas when I needed. Does this work for everyone else?

Do the naysayers of solar/green power realize that nearly every satellite in orbit is power by solar, the space station... How much more "off grid" can you get the in orbit?
What works very well for some, may not work for others at all. It just happens to be "green tech" that can accomplish this when "fossil" fuel tech just will not work at all or would be more expensive. 
Its this belief/desire for cheaper energy that has directed me in the direction to be "green"...

Some will always fight "green tech" and say no way its cheaper or can work matter what you tell them, just like the ones that believed the earth was flat or we never landed on the moon.


----------



## jebatty (Apr 23, 2015)

An appropriate Earth Day success, very small in the whole scheme of things, very large on a personal level. PV Record


----------



## semipro (Apr 23, 2015)

Eating lower on the food chain
Planning trips to town better
Eating locally grown food, locally brewed beer
Installed a condensing (ventless) clothes dryer in an area with a HPWH to recover the heat
Drying large clothes on a line in the basement near the HPWH
Attending more webinars,, less in-person meetings, pushing for that option.
Installed a pellet stove to supplement our wood stove for heating
Continued air-sealing and insulation at home
Shutting off the parasitic (vampire) loads like washing machines when not using them
Expanded vegetable garden
Building an ebike so I can commute alternatively more


----------



## 5654684 (Apr 23, 2015)

My next step in my solar journey is to install a solar thermal system. 
I already have a 5.1 kW grid tied system.
Pellets and cord wood are 99% of my heat.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Apr 25, 2015)

just wondering if qualifies as RE


----------



## woodgeek (Apr 25, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Apr 29, 2015)

since this thing popped on Eday here's an update http://news.yahoo.com/chileans-brace-volcano-impact-livestock-agro-220555492.html


----------



## Doug MacIVER (May 16, 2015)

great headline on Climate Progress. China must really be serious about it's reduction in coal use. oops what is this in paragraph 6? http://thinkprogress.org/climate/2015/05/15/3659355/china-coal-use-drops/


----------



## begreen (May 17, 2015)

And clarified in paragraph 7.


----------

